# Fedor vs Hong Man Choi



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who is worried about the outcome of this fight? I do believe that fedor is the best mma fighter in history, but he is facing something different now. I've seen a couple of Hong Man Choi's K-1 fights, he is the biggest man in the history of mma, and his size makes him walk thru his opponents like butter. Fedor's only chance is getting him on the ground and submitting him. I know fedor defeated big guys before, but this guy scares me:eek02:


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread is going to get moved, but I agree.
People are calling this dude a can, but he stands a good chance until Fedor can take him down. We don't know if he has good TDD either. If he does, he might punch Fedor's face off O.O


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Is this the same guy Brock Lesnar fought? Choi?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Nooooooo. Brock never fought Choi, he fought a fat Judoka instead.

Hong man Choi, hes a Kickboxer, look him up on wikipedia.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Ahh ok I had the wrong guy


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor defeatet semmy schilt and choi is worse than schilt.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Yarennoka is in Japan right?
Will most m1 fights be in or out of America I wonder.
I know Yarennoka isn't m1, but I think m1 is helping, right?

Just thinking if Arloski and Couture - jump to m1 (big if obviously) where will they typically be fighting.

Sorry bit off topic


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Uhhh Uchaa Schilt and Choi fought before in Kickboxing, and Choi won.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Yarennoka is in Japan right?
> Will most m1 fights be in or out of America I wonder.
> I know Yarennoka isn't m1, but I think m1 is helping, right?
> 
> ...


M-1 stated that they will hold their first event in February in Chicago, Illinois.
I think they are going to try to strike a blance between fighting in America/Japan/Russia. Personally, I don't care where they fight, as long as its shown on HDnet or ppv.:dunno:


----------



## Ultrashock (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't see how this guy is going to beat Fedor...he is way too slow. Fedor will overwhelm him.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

the thing is fedor could actually lose this fight if he's not careful


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Am I the only one who is worried about the outcome of this fight? I do believe that fedor is the best mma fighter in history, but he is facing something different now. I've seen a couple of Hong Man Choi's K-1 fights, he is the biggest man in the history of mma, and his size makes him walk thru his opponents like butter. Fedor's only chance is getting him on the ground and submitting him. I know fedor defeated big guys before, but this guy scares me:eek02:


He's just way too slow IMO. Have you seen this man fight LeBanner? He moves like a yeti or somethin, and he's facing the quickest HW there is, Fedor. Also, Semmy Shildt was bot a better striker and did prolly have better TD defence than Choi, and Fedor took him down at will (not his best performance, though).

Choi does not possess genuine KO power.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Choi Slow? his got fast hands for a man his size......i think Choi is gonna take this fight. i don't see Fedor taking Choi down the guy is huge


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> Choi Slow? his got fast hands for a man his size......i think Choi is gonna take this fight. i don't see Fedor taking Choi down the guy is huge


for a man his size hes got fast hands yes... but hes still fuckin SLOW compared to fedor, im not impressed with choi's technique, if he displayed better boxing i might be worried for fedor but he seems to throw shitty hammer fists all the time


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Ray Sefo said Choi had fast hands, so he has fast hands prob faster than Fedor


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

lol, cmon bro theres no comparison....fedor has the best kinetic punching i have ever seen


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

if Fedor can't take him down then he's in a world of hurtin from, those fast powerful hands that Choi has


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think I'd die laughing if Hong somehow KO's Fedor.


----------



## CrazyLevka (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm positive that Fedor will win the fight, simply because of higher skill level. There are 2 scenarios for the fight.

1. Choi never really took any big punches. He has huge reach and simply to tall for his oponents. Fedor will dictate the fight from the very beginning and will land few body kicks/punches and then a big hook to knock the big man down and finish up with some G&P.

2. At some point in the fight, most likely first couple of minutes Fedor will try to take Choi down (this is where his ***** experience will be a huge factor) and once he does it's a matter of time before ge goes for an arm bar or a choke. (Most likely scenario)

However, there is a chance that Choi will simply catch Fedor with a punch and finish him up with knees. Unlikely though.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

Damone said:


> I think I'd die laughing if Hong somehow KO's Fedor.


i think okami fan has these asian pride sun glasses on, take them off bro, choi like you said is better than just a giant can, BUT hes no where near the level of fedor..... NO WHERE NEAR, read it, wait first take off your asian pride sun glasses and than read it


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

CrazyLevka said:


> I'm positive that Fedor will win the fight, simply because of higher skill level. There are 2 scenarios for the fight.
> 
> 1. Choi never really took any big punches. He has huge reach and simply to tall for his oponents. Fedor will dictate the fight from the very beginning and will land few body kicks/punches and then a big hook to knock the big man down and finish up with some G&P.
> 
> ...


that is the only way, knees


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Who, exactly, are you referring to?


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

who are you referring to?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I was referring to the guy who quoted me, yet talked about Okami-Fan's Asian Pride Sunglasses.

Hey, O-F, you know where I can pick up some of those sunglasses? The sun is burnin' the shits out of mah eyes, man.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Tim Sylvia looks like he's too un-coordinated to put one foot in front of the other, but big clumsy lumoxes hit hard. Choi is like Sylvia but less clumsy, but with less wrestling experience. (Though he does know some korean wrestling/sumo).
The question is weather Choi is big enough to throw Fedor off from the bottom.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> he has fast hands prob faster than Fedor



come on man, i know you love the asian fighters but you cant be serious. This fight will last 20 seconds tops.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

why is fedor #1 again? this is a stupid fight. Fedor should no longer be number 1. 2 fights this year, only one worth a damn


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> why is fedor #1 again? this is a stupid fight. Fedor should no longer be number 1. 2 fights this year, only one worth a damn


I wouldn't even say that the Lindland fight was worth a damn. It was Fedor fighting a MW.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> why is fedor #1 again? this is a stupid fight. Fedor should no longer be number 1. 2 fights this year, only one worth a damn


I'll definitly agree with you on that. His past accomplishments are great, but you have to keep fighting the best to stay the best.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, pretty much. 

Fedor can continue to fight bloated MW's and freakshows, but he won't be considered number 1 anymore, at least to me he won't. In order to stay number 1, you have to beat top HW's. Fedor hasn't done that in a while.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i actucally thoughti would get flamed for that. yea when i said worth a damn it meant a decent a fighter


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, Hong Man Choi sucks ass. He has terrible boxing and is very, very slow. I also guarantee he has little to none TD defense and probably no sub defense either.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FUJLNBU8hjU&feature=related

He's more then just a fighter and singer.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I think Fedor is gonna hurt the guy


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> I'll definitly agree with you on that. His past accomplishments are great, but you have to keep fighting the best to stay the best.


If hes not the best who is? Are you saying that there is a fighter thats constantly fighting the best and winning lately?


About Fedor vs Choi I expect fedor to take this giant beast down and gnp or submit him. But it wont be asy against such a giant ..


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> If hes not the best who is? Are you saying that there is a fighter thats constantly fighting the best and winning lately?
> 
> 
> About Fedor vs Choi I expect fedor to take this giant beast down and gnp or submit him. But it wont be asy against such a giant ..



I would put Randy ahead of Fedor right now because he has fought the tougher competition more recently and won. And Fedor will take him down with ease, i can guarantee that.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> If hes not the best who is? Are you saying that there is a fighter thats constantly fighting the best and winning lately?
> 
> 
> About Fedor vs Choi I expect fedor to take this giant beast down and gnp or submit him. But it wont be asy against such a giant ..


I would even put tim ahead of him. You have to stay fighting and against top fighters. Which he hasnt done this year.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

I can see how someone puts Randy ahead of him RIGHT NOW due to Fedors inactivity. Fedor vs Randy is an interesting fight...
Why would Sylvia be ahead of him suddenly=? By losing to Randy? A loss doesnt make you claim up the lists. And a boring decision over Brandon Vera?

Still I think past accomplishments rank high as well, and there is simplo no one with the accomplishemnts of Emelianenko among heavyweight.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor will take him down and have his way with him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> I would put Randy ahead of Fedor right now because he has fought the tougher competition more recently and won. And Fedor will take him down with ease, i can guarantee that.


Really not sure how you could put Randy ahead of Fedor? He beat Gonzaga, who was just breaking top ten. He beat Tim Sylvia which is a feat, but that's not a means to placing him at #1 in the world.

The only people even close to Fedor at this point for #1 are Barnett and Nogueira. 

As for the fight, Fedor is going to armbar Choi. I see a repeat of what Nogueira did to Sapp.


----------



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

Im acutally going to be nervous watching this one But i think if fedot comes in with a good game plan he will finish him off pretty quick!


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Fedor>all: Fedor is def still above all.Repped for that post.


If Emelianenko avoids any of this giant's large knees or hands, which there is 99 % he will, the fight will go to the ground and it will end by a delicate submission.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Hong Man Chois stand up is not bad like some of you are saying. Hes beaten guys like Schilt and Mighty Mo and hung in there with JLB twice.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Well Choi fights in K-1 so obviously he is good, but his enormous size and weight carries him, not his technique.
But with almost zero MMA experience, Fedor should be able to avoid his powerful, yet slow and sloppy striking, to take it to the ground.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Really not sure how you could put Randy ahead of Fedor? He beat Gonzaga, who was just breaking top ten. He beat Tim Sylvia which is a feat, but that's not a means to placing him at #1 in the world.


Randy's last 2 oponents were a lot tougher than Fedor's 1 fight in over a year.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i think this fight will be fedor vs semmy schilt all over again with the stand up sections being alot sloppier and shorter. 

i doubt fedor could knockout hong man, heck i doubt fedor could reach choi's chin unless he was on one knee, even then it'd have to be a jumping uppercut.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread should actually be titled 'Fedor v. Hong Man Choi = nobody cares'. Seriously, shame on Fedor for taking this fight.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor wasn't gonna be fighting anyway. Would you rather see Fedor vs. a giant or have no fight whatsoever?

Stop bitching ye ******* bitches.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Hong Man Chois stand up is not bad like some of you are saying. Hes beaten guys like Schilt and Mighty Mo and hung in there with JLB twice.


Yeah, but the thing is both Mighty Mo and Semmy Schilt are really slow guys, thanks to their size. Fedor's not going to want to stand with a guy that has a foot on him, he's going to get inside, and look for trips/sweeps. I just see Fedor being too quick on his feet for Choi to catch him with his sluggish strikes. :dunno:




pauly_j said:


> Randy's last 2 oponents were a lot tougher than Fedor's 1 fight in over a year.


I kind of agree with you. I'd say Mark Hunt's just as dangerous as Tim Sylvia though, the only difference is Fedor finished Hunt. :dunno:

My point still stands though. Even if Randy has beaten tougher competition, he hasn't beaten guys that have earned him #1 status.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Believe, I have no doubt Fedor will do just that and win, but Choi aint the can a lot of people make him out to be.

Man I'll be laughing so hard if Fedor eats a big knee and gets put to sleep.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

If this fight takes place in 07 it'll be an upset. If it's in 08 the dudes going to be a can.

You can't really beat that science.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> My point still stands though. Even if Randy has beaten tougher competition, he hasn't beaten guys that have earned him #1 status.


I think Fedor lost his number one status and Nog should be number one, but Fedor beat him twice so I keep him at number one :dunno:.

I don't see how Couture could be number one though...he has losses to everyone Nog has beat, he beat an injured Sylvia, an unknown GG and he's 3/5 in his last 5 fights.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

GMW who should be number if Fedor isnt then?


----------



## norcalreppin (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm really not worried about this fight. It will be a good test for fedor. I think he will show that he can get around choi's akwardness. And win this fight


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> GMW who should be number if Fedor isnt then?


That was my point, if Fedor wasn't number one it would be Big Nog. But Since Fedor has beaten him twice, there's no reason to drop Fedor off number one. And as long as Nog remains active Couture isn't getting number one.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> I wouldn't even say that the Lindland fight was worth a damn. It was Fedor fighting a MW.


But Machida fighting a LW in BJ Penn is impressive? =P Sorry Damone I had toraise01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not making Lyoto out to be some deity, who should be ranked number 1 forever, even though he's facing guys who aren't even on his level.

...........Okay, so I make Lyoto out to be some deity, but he's on the right track to success, instead of being stuck in K-1 Hero's, basically not advancing and not caring.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

GMW said:


> That was my point, if Fedor wasn't number one it would be Big Nog. But Since Fedor has beaten him twice, there's no reason to drop Fedor off number one. And as long as Nog remains active Couture isn't getting number one.


Due to Fedor not being active this year he drops. the rest rise becuase of i dont know ACTUALLY FIGHTING which Fedor didnt really care to do this year.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Fedor wasn't gonna be fighting anyway. Would you rather see Fedor vs. a giant or *have no fight whatsoever?*
> Stop bitching ye ******* bitches.


Correct. What the point of fighting someone when your light years ahead in experince??? Nothing but make yourself look bad.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Would you rather see Fedor vs. a giant or have no fight whatsoever?


I'd rather see them ditch the whole fight entirely, and replace it with an intriguing LW fight, like Buscape vs Gomi or some shit.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Check out Choi's GNP. This shit is pretty entertaining.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ-qnvBBTPM


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

sove said:


> Check out Choi's GNP. This shit is pretty entertaining.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ-qnvBBTPM


LOL! He only hit the guy like 3 times. AND those hammer fists moved slower than a two-year-old's fists when throwing a tantrum. 

After seeing that, I'm more convinced than ever that Fedor will demolish this guy. Such a waste.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Lesnar supposed to fight Choi, but CSAC refused his license for some undisclosed reason. That is why Lesnar fought Min Soo Kim, the Judo dude. Those hammerfists probably just looked slow because they he is so huge. It's like watching airplanes take off, the bigger the plane the slower it appears to be traveling.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Like I've said before, I'm just happy to see Fedor fighting again.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Correct. What the point of fighting someone when your light years ahead in experince??? Nothing but make yourself look bad.


Ok, if you would rather not any Fedor fight than see Fedor fight a giant, you are just plain weird.


Damone said:


> I'd rather see them ditch the whole fight entirely, and replace it with an intriguing LW fight, like Buscape vs Gomi or some shit.



I wasn't saying owuld you rather see a different match, plus you ain't a fan of Fedor anyway.


----------

